
Steve Jobs’ Greatest Legacy: Persuading The World To Pay For Content - antr
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-steve-jobs-greatest-legacy-persuading-the-world-to-pay-for-content/
======
Hyena
I never understood how the music industry survived the period between Napster
and iTunes when not a single song was sold.

Any way, the article is wrong. Jobs contribution here was to persuade record
companies to let people download music. People were already buying content.

~~~
wccrawford
The article even says that people bought far more music than was predicted. He
didn't have to convince consumers at all. It was the record companies that
were the only holdout.

~~~
Hyena
Is that not _precisely what I said_?

~~~
wnight
You said the article was wrong, then said that. Implying it was a correction.

The response said "The article said this ...".

So yes, but no.

